# Cushmans



## kunzog (Sep 25, 2014)

Last weekend I had the opportunity to visit Dennis Carpenters Cushman Museum in Charlotte, NC


----------



## Boris (Sep 27, 2014)

Holeeee Crap. That's an awful lot of nice Cushmans right there!


----------



## vincev (Sep 28, 2014)

Does he also sell them?


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 28, 2014)

Personally I'm not a scooter type of guy but a friend of mine has this one. He says it will do 80 mph and I'm sure he gets it there regularly! V/r Shawn


----------



## Boris (Sep 29, 2014)

When I was a member of the Vintage Motorbike Club years ago, It seemed like there was always someone or several people who would make the cross-country trip to the Portland, Indiana swap meet from the West Coast every year. I'm sure that some still do. Rough way to go, but more power to 'em.


----------



## vincev (Sep 29, 2014)

Dave,I also was in a motorcycle "club" years ago.I cant mention the name because they are still "active".I had a nice HD chopper.


----------



## Boris (Sep 30, 2014)

vincev said:


> Dave,I also was in a motorcycle "club" years ago.I cant mention the name because they are still "active".I had a nice HD chopper.




I suppose the conversation went something like this....
"This is the last time we're gonna tell you Vince, WE'RE SHRINERS!!! Shriners don't ride Harley Davidsons. Now get that thing out of the parade!!!"


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 30, 2014)

*cushman*

here is some from 2013 at memory lane.thanks for putting on thees pictures i always like thee.  from bicycle larry


----------



## vincev (Sep 30, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> I suppose the conversation went something like this....
> "This is the last time we're gonna tell you Vince, WE'RE SHRINERS!!! Shriners don't ride Harley Davidsons. Now get that thing out of the parade!!!"




I picked this up so I can ride with the Shriners.


----------



## videoranger (Sep 30, 2014)

Carpenter has one heck of a nice collection on display. Seems kinda crazy to have such nice machines just sitting around and not on the road though.


----------



## kunzog (Sep 30, 2014)

vincev said:


> Does he also sell them?




Yes Dennis Carpenter sells Cushmans, rebuilt motors, they reproduce parts for Cushmans, Ford Truck, vintage Ford cars, tractors. Quite an impressive organization. Free catalog:
http://dennis-carpenter.com/default.aspx?tab=cushman


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 30, 2014)

videoranger said:


> Carpenter has one heck of a nice collection on display. Seems kinda crazy to have such nice machines just sitting around and not on the road though.




I kinda feel the same way about people with really cool bikes that won't ride them. V/r Shawn


----------



## Curtis Washington (Aug 18, 2016)

LOVE the Cushmans........my mailman used to drive one.


----------

